
The Famous Ethics Professor and the Women Who Accused Him - hownottowrite
https://www.buzzfeed.com/katiejmbaker/yale-ethics-professor?src=longreads&utm_term=.ffwo67e6O#.jlMmoRloe
======
chmaynard
If Yale really tried to silence an accuser with an NDA and a cash payment,
they are co-conspirators in an attempt to cover up a possible Title IX
violation. Not a good look.

